# For All You pH & Calcium Testers.....



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a question that I thought would belong perfectly here on this lovely board.

I have a mare that is bagging heavily and is developing the v belly, sunken and squishy tailhead and has some major irritability issues towards the other mares - usually she is good as gold. I just tested her today since she has yellow sticky milk coming in - and she tested about 7.8 pH and between 400 ppm & 750 ppm calcium. I have been testing her acording to the instructions on Crayonbox Miniatures website.

My question being - it seems to be very high in the calcium range and still kinda high in the pH range which I know should drop to 6.4 or less to indicate imminent foaling. Should I see a dramatic change in pH here shortly and if so, based on the calcium readings, does anyone have a clue as to how soon she could go? The calcium seems to be in the range that I need but I just need that dang pH to drop!

PS: I have her in her stall with the cameras going (sorry, not good enough internet to have it on marestare yet) and she is being monitored via a breeder alert system.

Any advice appreciated from you lovely ladies! Hopefully I will post a picture soon!

ABOUT THE EXPECTING SIRE & DAM:

The momma to be is my palomino tobiano & splash overo double bred Buckeroo grand-daughter who is AMHA/AMHR registered and the sire of this upcoming foal is my bay tobiano/splash overo/sabino blue eyed Magic Man grandson who is also AMHA/AMHR registered. This foal, regardless of gender is going to be a keeper, and will be shown. I expect this cross to be a knockout and I cant wait to see the results!

I will try to upload pictures this afternoon


----------



## happy appy (Mar 23, 2014)

I had a mare last year drop from 7.6 to 6.0 in 24 hrs and 6.4 - 6.0 in 12 hrs.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 23, 2014)

As Tina says, they can drop very quickly when this close. Keep an eye on the colour inside her vulva as this might give you the final clue. It sounds as though she will foal very soon/any minute (!!), so glad that you are watching her closely.

Good luck, safe foaling, and dont forget to announce it here - with pics as well!!


----------



##  (Mar 24, 2014)

I am so glad Tina posted her 'drops' as they were faster than most. So, keep testing at least twice a day, as she can drop VERY suddenly. Praying for a safe foaling for you, and I hope you share more about your 'almost' momma with us! Pictures are LOVED!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 28, 2014)

Just wanted to update everyone that Daisy has had some major progress!

Her milk is now thick like honey and is oozing out when I get samples, causing her to wax (this just started today). It is a golden/whitish color and when I put it into the distilled water, it doesn't mix like it used to.

She is testing 6.8 pH!

We are dealing with rain right now so I am hoping the drop in barometric pressure will push things along.

How long do mares usually hold out when dropping to 6.8ph?


----------



##  (Mar 28, 2014)

I'd watch as she could go within 24 hours. We've had a mare here who dropped from the 7's to delivery in one day. I'd be watching like a hawk, as once they reach that 6.8 mark, they can go quickly, or drop slowly.

How's that for a "anything goes" answer??





She's close enough to bear watching constantly. Happy foaling! Praying for a safe and uneventful delivery, and will be watching for your announcement!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 29, 2014)

UPDATE

She is reading 6.2ph this morning and her milk has changed over to a pure white creamy sweet milk so here is to hoping she foals soon!


----------



##  (Mar 29, 2014)

Praying for a safe and uneventful foaling of a healthy baby! Sounds like she'll go today or tomorrow for sure! I've seen a few have their pH's rise again, but that's usually the 'odd' girl.

Happy foaling! Can't wait for the announcement!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 29, 2014)

Still no foal yet but she's looking promising - her milk looks like I poured whole cows milk! Shes been doing a bit of roll and kicking at her belly so hopefully she will have it this afternoon and I can sleep tonight!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 29, 2014)

Just took this pic of my mares milk.....has looked this way since 8am


----------



##  (Mar 29, 2014)

Make yourself a nice bed in the hay and watch her overnight to be sure. Can't wait for your announcement!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 30, 2014)

Still no foal yet.......stayed up all night *yawn*....

How long before foaling can they have white milk?


----------



## happy appy (Mar 30, 2014)

I have had white milk for more than 2 weeks now on 4 mares


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2014)

Is she still testing at 6.2?


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 30, 2014)

She's right between 6.2 & 6.8 on my strips (they don't have an inbetween color on the chart).

I don't see how she could go two more weeks, she has the relaxed vulva, super huge and tight udder with engorged nipples, dropped with the V, pointed jello butt and loose tailhead.......

I've contacted her previous owner who she had foals for to see if she can give me some insight into her patterns of foaling.....I will post when I get a reply to that email....

In the meantime, I will tell you some about the expected momma to be and the sire to this foal in my OP


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2014)

This may be a 'tired' time for you, but watching her carefully day and night is important at this time. This is when we're all tired, but once baby arrives safely, I promise, you'll forget about being tired!

Keep us posted!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 30, 2014)

This is when the cocktail sticks are useful to hold the eyelids open!! Good luck, dont give up, she will go soon.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 30, 2014)

UPDATE:

She is reading a SOLID 6.2 ph and WE HAVE WAX as of 2pm!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 30, 2014)

Good Luck Katie, Sounds like your on the home Straight !!!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 30, 2014)

Still no foal as of yet, but she is tucked in for the night and has a light red color on the inside of her vulva


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2014)

rayDo NOT leave her side!! Pee in the barn! LOL

She sounds like she'll foal within a few hours with waxing, a red vulva and all her other signs. Can't wait to hear you -- as I'm sure the sound will travel once that little one arrives safely!!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 30, 2014)

I am deligently watching her on the camera feed that runs to the tv in my living room AND she has her breeder alert pager on so I am on her like white on rice lol.

Shes been doing something new and something I have never seen a horse do before - she is standing in a weird position......she keeps sticking on hind leg out in a stretched/posed position and switches which hind leg every few minutes.....anyone seen a mare do this?

Everytime I have went out to check her since 2pm, and I have removed the wax, it is always back within 2 hours. No more checks for the night - will be watching from the warmth of my house. Its a short tri to the barn, only about 100ft so I will be there fast.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 30, 2014)

Please don't remove the wax, it's a good thing to leave in place. Praying for a safe foaling!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 30, 2014)

In her case, I had to remove it - I had to wash her udders twice today - once as the original foaling prep and the second time because she rolled in some mud while I let her out for 10 minutes to loosen her legs up and do any last minute rolling to position baby.

I wouldn't ever remove it on purpose


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2014)

The leg changing and repositioning is normal, as baby is probably pushing on something that makes her uncomfortable. You may see her do some pressure pushing -- her butt against the wall/stall, to try to relieve the pressure as well. All perfectly normal behavior, as she is probably feeling a great deal of pressure at this point.

Can't wait for your announcement!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 31, 2014)

We had a buckskin tobiano and splash overo with one blue eye filly born at 12:04am!!!!!





I will make a thread with dry pictures in the morning for her, she's exactly what I ordered!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 31, 2014)

MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!

Brilliant - cant wait for the pics and all the details - no need for a new thread, just change your thread title.


----------



##  (Mar 31, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! And a filly, too!!

As Anna said, just change the title of this thread, and keep it going. That way, people can see the progression and benefit from reading about her, and be able to follow through to this WONDERFUL finish!!


----------



## JAX (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh yay CONGRATS!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 31, 2014)

Just saw you had your baby and congratulations. She sounds beautiful!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2014)

Congratulations Cant wait to see some Pics


----------

